# Anyone know anything about the brand "Misty Harbor"?



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

Gents,

In 1995, I went to buy a trenchcoat with my wife at the Burlington Coat Factory in NYC. We were 3 years into our marriage. It was a unique experience. In those days, my wife took pride in making me look good. I don't shop with my wife anymore. ;-) Funny, I saw a young couple in Syms about a year ago, and the husband was buying 3 suits. His wife was with him, and had that love-look in her eyes, telling him how good the colors looked -- she was very proud of him. It made me nostaglic in some ways. And I wanted to tell him, "don't ever take her for granted." Or rather, "don't take this passion for granted." Yeah...well other issues are spilling into this post. ;-)

Anyway....

I bought a Misty Harbor trenchcoat, with a zip out wool lining. It's made in the USA. I think I paid $175 for it then, which I imagine was pricey at the time.

I've worn the coat almost every season since 1995. It's still immaculate and well made.

When I googled the name, all I saw was the brand sold by some companies some vintage, no online presence.

Any info?

--Alan


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Sometimes, the family that shops together does not stay together!!


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a similar Misty Harbor trench coat from about the same era that is still going strong.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

https://www.sumsites.com/mistyharbor/contact.html

Misty Harbor
350 5th Avenue
Suite 501
New York, NY 10118
T: 1-800-648-6010
E: [email protected]


----------



## speedmaster (May 27, 2008)

_>> "Anyone know anything about the brand "Misty Harbor"?"_

*That sounds like a stripper name. ;-)*


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

^^^^^

Marks & Spencer does a line of nautically inspired clothes called 'Blue Harbour'. 

I wonder why there are no clothes branded as 'Pearl Harbor' though?


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

MikeDT said:


> https://www.sumsites.com/mistyharbor/contact.html
> 
> Misty Harbor
> 350 5th Avenue
> ...


Thanks Mike....much appreciated.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

speedmaster said:


> _>> "Anyone know anything about the brand "Misty Harbor"?"_
> 
> *That sounds like a stripper name. ;-)*


"Hi, I'm Misty Harbor. Fancy docking in my bay?"


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2021)

I have a vintage Misty Harbor trench coat that my sister purchased for me at a thrift shop in the 80's. I have had this jacket for over 40 years, it still looks new, and I still get compliments on it. I researched it and it was made in the 70's. Great clothing! I wish they made clothes like this now!


----------



## Tom3 (Jan 8, 2017)

In the early-mid 80s, Burlington opened an outlet store in Orlando. I thought Misty Harbor was a riff on London Fog, and so backed off - my loss.

Tom


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2021)

godan said:


> I have a similar Misty Harbor trench coat from about the same era that is still going strong.


I now have a Misty Harbor trench coat (no liner) but it has no instructions on washing. Does it have to be drycleaned?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2021)

I'm posting one for sale currently on Poshmark. Label says machine wash (if you have the wool liner, that should be dry-cleaned)


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

there is a Misty Harbor on ebay right now in my size, maybe.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

ran23 said:


> there is a Misty Harbor on ebay right now in my size, maybe.


Is it one of their Trench coats or one of their wind breakers? They are nice coaats and for the price asked, good values.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

My bad, Clipper Mist.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2021)

Theoden said:


> Gents,
> 
> In 1995, I went to buy a trenchcoat with my wife at the Burlington Coat Factory in NYC. We were 3 years into our marriage. It was a unique experience. In those days, my wife took pride in making me look good. I don't shop with my wife anymore. ;-) Funny, I saw a young couple in Syms about a year ago, and the husband was buying 3 suits. His wife was with him, and had that love-look in her eyes, telling him how good the colors looked -- she was very proud of him. It made me nostaglic in some ways. And I wanted to tell him, "don't ever take her for granted." Or rather, "don't take this passion for granted." Yeah...well other issues are spilling into this post. ;-)
> 
> ...


Yes, I used to work at MH .... your coat was made in baltimore county with the liner from south central PA. I was head of design and quality.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2022)

I, too, was looking to replace my Misty Harbor black trench coat - great quality and still wearing it. I splurged and spent $100 for it back in 1986 - and it has been worth every penny.


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

Guest-868992 said:


> Yes, I used to work at MH .... your coat was made in baltimore county with the liner from south central PA. I was head of design and quality.


Thanks! What happened to the brand?


----------



## SheillettaR (8 mo ago)

I have one from the 90s as well. It wears like iron. Unfortunately, lining's zipper broke, so I can't use it in colder weather. 


Theoden said:


> Gents,
> 
> In 1995, I went to buy a trenchcoat with my wife at the Burlington Coat Factory in NYC. We were 3 years into our marriage. It was a unique experience. In those days, my wife took pride in making me look good. I don't shop with my wife anymore. ;-) Funny, I saw a young couple in Syms about a year ago, and the husband was buying 3 suits. His wife was with him, and had that love-look in her eyes, telling him how good the colors looked -- she was very proud of him. It made me nostaglic in some ways. And I wanted to tell him, "don't ever take her for granted." Or rather, "don't take this passion for granted." Yeah...well other issues are spilling into this post. ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

SheillettaR said:


> I have one from the 90s as well. It wears like iron. Unfortunately, lining's zipper broke, so I can't use it in colder weather.


Just a thought:

While not Misty Harbor (A brand I remember fondly as better quality sportwear from as long as 50 or 60 years ago.) I have a parka that has a zip-out liner. The Parka is heavyweight cotton and treated so that's it's essentially waterproof, and with the liner inserted, warm enough for most winter wear. This item is now probably 25 years old, and over the years has required repairs including a new zipper on the coat itself, plus a complete relining of the liner, and other sundry.

While I'm ordinarily wary of pouring money into old garments, I have literally spent 2 or so times the garment's original price in quality repairs. Why? Because there's nothing on the market with equivalent properties that will serve my needs as well.


----------

